# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Wervel c2 operatie

## Williams

Hallo ben al 2X aan nek wervel c2 geoppereerd en na 2de operatie niks dan klachten ,.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Williams, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Dat lijkt me niet prettig. Je hebt dan toch ook gehoopt dat na een operatie verbetering zal optreden. Veel sterkte gewenst en tot ziens op het forum.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

